# Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Februar







*DJV zeigt PETA an​*
Laut einer Meldung von Outfox hat der DJV (Deutscher Jagdverband, https://www.jagdverband.de/) die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA angezeigt.

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/djv-zeigt-peta-an.html

PETA geht ja nicht nur immer wieder gegen Angler vor, sondern auch gegen Jagd und Jäger, wie der DJV-Präsi Fischer berichtet. Das Vorgehen von PETA gegen legale Jagden sei „nichts weiter als ein schlechter PR-Gag“

Es würden durch diese Anzeigen von PETA  „regelmäßig und grundlos die deutschen Behörden beschäftigt“. 

Laut Outfox sollen Details zur Anzeige gegen Peta  laut Pressesprecher Torsten Reinwald Anfang der kommenden Woche bekanntgegeben werden. 

---------------------------------------------​
Der PETA-Experte Haferbeck will ja auch Angeln abschaffen und dazu Angler gezielt stigmatisieren (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4563940#post4563940) 

Der DAFV mit seiner kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan an der Spitze als Präsidentin des DAFV,  findet ja  totschweigen von PETA eher den richtigen Weg:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Beim DAFV gekündigte und auch noch im DAFV leider vertretene Landeverbände haben sich daher schon vor Wochen im Kampf gegen PETA ausserhalb des DAFV unter Führung des AV-Niedersachsen zusammen getan:
Bayern, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und Thüringen 

http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/599-peta-will-angelags-verbieten.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## KxKx2 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Wenigstens der Jagdverband handelt und geht gegen diese Organisation vor:m und kuschen nicht so wie die Angelverbände#d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

http://www.outfox-world.de/news/djv-zeigt-peta-an.html


Funktioniert der Link nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Wenigstens der Jagdverband handelt und geht gegen diese Organisation vor:m und kuschen nicht so wie die Angelverbände#d



Na nicht alle,wir aus NDS und andere LV's etc.werden nicht mehr Ja und Armen sagen,was die anderen machen ist ne andere Baustelle.

|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Kann die outfox Seite gerade nicht erreichen.....aufgrund der Meldung zusammengebrochen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Krieg gerade 500 internal Server error
;-)

Die sind komplett weg momentan


----------



## Andal (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Und Thomas lässt sich, wie dereinst die Alice Schwarzer im Kachelmann-Prozess, als Gerichtsreporter dingen, um uns zu berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Grade bei Outfox angerufen, Serverprobleme, sind dran, sollte nicht mehr (allzu) lange dauern, bis alles wieder verfügbar ist.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Bei mir gehts jetzt wieder!!!
Aber noch lange Ladezeit...............


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Klare und deutliche Worte:



http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/t...z-polizei-herr-chef-jaeger-50058482.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Klare und deutliche Worte:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/t...z-polizei-herr-chef-jaeger-50058482.bild.html


Solche Verbandler wünscht man sich neben Fischer von den Jägern bei uns Anglern nicht nur im AVN oder beim LAV-S-A (siehe aktuelle Berichterstattung) , gäbe es solche auch bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern im DAFV und den ihn immer noch tragenden Vasallenlandesverbänden, müsst ich viel weniger meckern ;-)))

Gefällt mir - und als Sohn eines Jägers gefällts mir doppelt!!


----------



## Deep Down (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Das geht natürlich nicht gegen die Organisation ansich, sondern gegen den jeweiligen Anzeigenerstatter. Das sind aber ja meistens die selben Personen!

Aber sollte beim Anglen, wenn es um die Gemeinschaftsfischen geht, eigentlich auch längst einmal überfällig sein.
So ein Verfahren sollte man nicht auf sich beruhen lassen!


----------



## iXware (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

noch ein Fund bei Outfox:
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/peta-spuert-gegenwind-von-angelfreunden.html

 und immer noch nichts vom Verband...


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Ich habe die auch mal angezeigt - u.a. wegen Volksverhetzung - das die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft keine Veranlassung sah wirklich tätig zu werden fand´ ich traurig.

Das war wegen den Nazi-mäßig aufgemachten Anti-Anglerplakaten und den dazugehörigen Schmähtexten.

Ist die Mühe nicht wert, weil sich an die heiligen Tierversteher anscheinend niemand rantraut. 

...leider!

Ernie


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solche Verbandler wünscht man sich ....
> gäbe es solche auch bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern im DAFV und den ihn immer noch tragenden Vasallenlandesverbänden, müsst ich viel weniger meckern ;-)))
> 
> Gefällt mir - und als Sohn eines Jägers gefällts mir doppelt!!



#6



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe die auch mal angezeigt - u.a. wegen Volksverhetzung - das die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft keine Veranlassung sah wirklich tätig zu werden fand´ ich traurig.
> 
> Ist die Mühe nicht wert, weil sich an die heiligen Tierversteher anscheinend niemand rantraut.
> 
> ...



#6

Das sollte man genau wie Petra handeln, steter Tropfen muß den Stein höhlen!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Ich bin gespannt , wie das ausgeht mit der Anzeige..

Bei richtiger Handlung ist das aber eigentlich wurscht:
Wenn DJV, richtige Angelverbände wie der AVN, Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, Tiernutzer/halter, Zirkus, Reiter etc. einfach bei jeder unberechtigten Anzeige von PETA genauso mit einer Anzeige gegenhalten, in der sie in der Begründung PETA immer entlarven als spendensammelndes Tierrechtsunternehmen, dem es nur um Aufmerksamkeit und Profit geht, dann wäre unabhängig vom Ausgang eines Prozesses schon viel erreicht:
Die Bevölkerung erhielte einen Gegenpart in den Medien (ok, Verbände und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist auch so ein Ding..) und würde immer mehr merken, dass PETA eben keine Schützer sind, sondern menschenfeindliche, spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Im Gegensatz zu den Sg. Anglerverbänden, hat der djv viele Juristen in der verbandsspitze.
Ich kenne hier in NRW zu mindestens drei die ganz oben im verband agieren.
Und nicht zu vergessen im djv sind viele Leute mit dem richtigen Kleingeld organisiert und auch aktiv!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

dass die Inkompetenz im DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden zu Hause ist, habe ich ja nicht umsonst schon mal mehrfach angemerkt..

Als Naturschutzverband sind ihm halt seine Biologen als Hauptamtler lieber als (gute) Juristen und Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter, die man als Anglerschutzverband benötigen würde...

Das mit den guten Juristen, weil sich in einigen LV ja auch Jurastudierte rumtreiben - die nur noch nie was konkret für Angler und Angeln erreicht haben (ausser z. B. im Falle Saarland zusätzlich noch Tierschutz ins Fischereigesetz schreiben oder wie die vom LSFV-SH, die dann beim Baglimit voll versagt haben)..

Also nicht nur irgendein Jurist, wenn, bitte gute und anglerfreundliche..


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Der Präsident des ljv NRW ist ein anerkannter Jurist mit speziallisierung auf jagdrecht.
In den angelverbänden bezweifele. Ich das es entsprechende Leute gibt.


----------



## Worscht (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und nicht zu vergessen im djv sind viele Leute mit dem richtigen Kleingeld organisiert und auch aktiv!



Das nötige Kleingeld haben auch der DAFV und die LV. Sie holen sich es ja von den Anglern.
Nur das Problem: aktiv?
Leider nicht im Sinne der Angler. Schaue ich aktuell nach Ostsachsen: Da haben PETA-Jünger Angler angezeigt. Die regionale Presse berichtete (und das Board auch). Und was macht der Verband? Schweigen! Das ist das Problem. So werden die Machenschaften der Anglerfeinde leider unterstützt.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Nicht zu vergessen, die jungs beim djv sich auch privat aktiv, die beim angelverband....
Da bezweifel ich das!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Für eine Anzeige bedarf es kein Geld.
Oder muss einer von euch bei der Polizei für eine Anzeige bezahlen?

Peta zahlt auch nichts.  
Und selber vor Gericht gehen mit einer Klage kommt für die nicht in Frage. 
 Kostet zuviel Geld.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Geld heißt alle Instanzen durchhalten zu können....
Und die sind Juristen!


----------



## Sharpo (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Geld heißt alle Instanzen durchhalten zu können....
> Und die sind Juristen!



Nur wenn der Verband Klage bei Gericht gegen diesen Verein einreicht.

Aber nicht bei einer Anzeige.

Für eine Klage bedarf es keine Anzeige.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/?fref=ts



http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/t...z-polizei-herr-chef-jaeger-50058482.bild.html


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



gründler schrieb:


> Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/?fref=ts
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/t...z-polizei-herr-chef-jaeger-50058482.bild.html



????

Verstehe deine Intention jetzt nicht.

Edith: Der Link war bei mir nicht erkenntlich, jetzt verstehe ich.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ????
> 
> Verstehe deine Intention jetzt nicht.




Musst Du auch nicht.....
Dich verstehen hier auch einige nicht immer...

Oki dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



gründler schrieb:


> Musst Du auch nicht.....
> Dich verstehen hier auch einige nicht immer...



Och, da kommt gleich so ein Ding um die Ecke, weil mir der Link zu Facebook nicht angezeigt wurde. Ein wenig Albern oder ?


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Och, da kommt gleich so ein Ding um die Ecke, weil mir der Link zu Facebook nicht angezeigt wurde. Ein wenig Albern oder ?



Habs doch kor. alles gut,du konntest Link nicht sehen.

|wavey:.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Naja, die Anzeige vom DJV ist sicher richtig. Bringt aber vermutlich nichts, und in der Öffentlichkeit stehen die Jäger dadurch auch nicht besser da. Da bedarf es anderer Dinge.  DJV und die verschiedenen LJV's sind ähnlich wie unser großer Anglerverband auch überwiegend untätig. 
Ich erinnere mich noch als wäre es gestern gewesen: Die letzte Wahl in NRW war gelaufen, und Herr Remmel machte sich daran, seine "Drohungen" wahr zu machen. Vorab war im Sprachrohr des LJV NRW, dem "Rheinisch-Westfälischen Jäger, jede Partei zum Thema Jagd befragt worden. Alle konnten sich ein Bild davon machen, was Herr Remmel alles vor hat. Nämlich eine ganz massive Einschränkung der Jagd in vielerlei Hinsicht.

Wenig später, Herr Remmel hatte ähnlich schnell wie Herr Trump begonnen, die Dinge in die Tat umzusetzen, lese ich im Rheinisch Westfälischen Jäger, dass sich eine "Initiative SPD wählender Jägerinnen und Jäger" gebildet hat. Diese Initiative wurde vom LJV NRW ausdrücklich gelobt und unterstützt. 

Ich wusste nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen sollte. Wer in dem Wahljahr rot gewählt hat, der wusste, dass er grün, und somit Herrn Remmel mit wählt. Untergang mit Ansage! Nun ja, das ist noch immer das Recht des Einzelnen - jeder kann wählen was er will. 

Aber diese Initiative zeigte das ganze Dilemma auf. Im Vorfeld der Wahl nur mit Herrn Remmel gekuschelt, und an das gute im Menschen geglaubt. Dann wählen etliche Jäger (und vermutlich auch Angler) diesen Minister quasi ins Amt. 
Und ist dann das Kind dann  in den Brunnen gefallen, ist das Gejammer groß und alle versuchen irgendwie was zu retten, was nicht mehr zu retten war. Im Zweifel sogar mit einer "Initiative SPD wählender Jägerinnen und Jäger"..... Anstatt zu weinen oder zu lachen, habe ich damals einen Leserbrief geschrieben - der nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Eine ganz, ganz schwache Nummer. 

Dieses Jahr ist wieder Wahl in NRW (und nicht nur dort), und ich hoffe, dass die Mitglieder dieser damals gegründeten und wieder in der Versenkung verschwundenen Initiative, ihren Fehler nicht wiederholen. Vielleicht wendet sich dann ja das Blatt in NRW wieder etwas zum Besseren...

Das musste ich mal los werden, auch wenn es nur bedingt mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Mich macht das Thema "Verbände" zunehmend wütend. 

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Mich macht das Thema "Verbände" zunehmend wütend.
> 
> Björn


Verständlich, seeeehr verständlich..


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

@Bjoern_DX
Heutzutage, wo auch schwarz-grün oder gar grün-schwarz längst möglich und real ist, sieht man, dass es letztendlich wurscht ist.

Wir haben oft erlebt, wie auch Ideen kleinster Koalitionspartner zum Tragen kommen, wenn erst mal gedealt wird.
_"Stimmst du mir da zu, kriegst du das dafür"_.

Da werden gerade Jäger & Angler schnell zur Verhandlungsmasse, weil man immer auch einen großen %-Satz an Bevölkerung hat, die es entweder nicht juckt, wenn diese Gruppen beschnitten werden oder die es sogar begrüßen.
Und dies ist eben wiederum die Konsequenz aus mangelhafter eigener PR und fehlender Tiefe in der Bevölkerung!

Anzeigen oder auch Klagen gegen Peta & Co. können deswegen nur ein Teil der Überlebensstrategie sein.
Aufklärung über Peta mit Kampagnen in allg. Medien, das Betreiben der Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit der Soja Salafisten,... da geht einiges mehr, wenn man nur will.

Noch wichtiger ist ein aktiver Kampf gegen die ideologische Windrichtung des Ganzen, die ja immer noch fortbesteht.

Das geht nur mit 
- Jugendarbeit _(nun klatscht noch jeder Verband Beifall)_
- funktionierender PR _(da wird's schon dünner)
- _funktionierendem Lobbyismus_ (noch dünner...)
_aber eben auch z.B.
- erleichtertem Zugang, damit die Vernetzung in der Gesellschaft größer wird _(spätestens jetzt gibt's Verbandsgeschrei)_
- weniger Einschränkungen, damit Jagd/Angelei überhaupt interessant bleibt/wieder interessanter wird _(ab jetzt verstehen Verbände gar nicht mehr, wovon ich rede - wir betreiben doch Naturschutz und Casting, ist ja auch extrem interessant...)_
- Kooperationen mit anderen Naturnutzern, wie eben Jägern, aber auch Landwirten, Tierhaltern, Sportlern wie Mountainbiker, Reiter undundund _(piiiep --- wir haben die intellektuelle Null-Linie von Verbandlern erreicht)_

Dass Peta so leichtes Spiel mit uns Anglern hat,
ist absolut selbst verschuldet,
weil Angler(vertreter) jahrzehntelang gepennt
und sogar das Falsche betrieben haben.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

So ist es!
Punkt


----------



## Ørret (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Das hab ich mir erstmal per Screenshot kopiert.Wer weiß wofür ich Passagen daraus nochmal brauchen kann...Danke kati


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

@kati
Volltreffer!#6#6#6
Und das gleich als Rundschreiben an alle Verbandler raus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Kati kann das sehr gut formulieren - DICKES LOB!


----------



## gründler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Soja Salafisten,... *



Der hat Potential,muss ich öfter mit einbauen ^^


----------



## raubangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*



kati48268 schrieb:


> _...wir haben die intellektuelle Null-Linie von Verbandlern erreicht...._



Häng' das mal nicht so hoch auf.
Auch auf Vereinsebene erreichst Du damit bereits die Null-Linie.

Ich war bis Ende letzten Jahres Mitglied in einem Verein in Niedersachsen.
Die wussten dort noch nicht einmal, dass es keine Fischereischeinpflicht in Niedersachsen gibt.
Volles Programm wie in Bayern.
Die Lütten durften nur in Begleitung angeln etc.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Meldung: DJV zeigt PETA an*

Hier gehts weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324644


----------

